# Breakfast time



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Had the camera handy this AM when feeding and snapped a couple of pics.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

lol How cute! Where are their heads?! 
Alice


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What wonderful pictures and great dining room! I can imagine the noise, as it is quite noisy at breakfast time with my42 birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, Lovebirds!!

Reminds me of some of our HUMAN restaurants out here!! ROFL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Great photos, I love to see so many pigeons together with so many colour variations eating Your birds are all very beautiful and robust looking.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I've died and gone to pigeon heaven! Just let me loose in you loft for a few minutes and not one pidge will go unmolested, I'll be sure each one gets a scritch and a kiss...if they liked it or not


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow!


Thats quite a bunch..!


Lotsa Wings!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I've died and gone to pigeon heaven! Just let me loose in you loft for a few minutes and not one pidge will go unmolested, I'll be sure each one gets a scritch and a kiss...if they liked it or not


I'll let you loose in my loft.....but only armed with a scraper (in each hand)........ Besides that, it would be a hoot to see you in there trying to catch those little buggers just to give them a kiss.........


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Reminds me of a boarding school or a cafeteria. All the students or kids lining up for breakfast. It's funny to see them like that but it's a great way to feed so many birds at once.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I'll let you loose in my loft.....but only armed with a scraper (in each hand)........ Besides that, it would be a hoot to see you in there trying to catch those little buggers just to give them a kiss.........


 I don't remember volunteering for the poop patrol but so be it, I'll gladley scoop poop to corral those lil beauties for some loving'


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I don't remember volunteering for the poop patrol but so be it, I'll gladley scoop poop to corral those lil beauties for some loving'



Woo Hoo...now, THAT would be a sight! A video would be great! The Great Pigeon Corral Complete With Pooper Scoopers!

"Here, pijie, pijie, just a little scratchie and kissie! Just let me get these -oof - pant - poops first! Ooooh, don't fly away, I just want to give you a *little* lovin'....please? Darn, more poops!" *sigh*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Woo Hoo...now, THAT would be a sight! A video would be great! The Great Pigeon Corral Complete With Pooper Scoopers!
> 
> "Here, pijie, pijie, just a little scratchie and kissie! Just let me get these -oof - pant - poops first! Ooooh, don't fly away, I just want to give you a *little* lovin'....please? Darn, more poops!" *sigh*


HEHEHEHEHE, I'm game! I'll even wear my cowboy hat and gunbelt complete with my quick draw pooper scoopers. 
Ok Black Bart, now you get yours! NOOOOOO...you'll scoop you eye out kid
OH!..... buy the way


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> HEHEHEHEHE, I'm game! I'll even wear my cowboy hat and gunbelt complete with my quick draw pooper scoopers.
> Ok Black Bart, now you get yours! NOOOOOO...you'll scoop you eye out kid
> OH!..... buy the way


May I also suggest "boots?" You may be ankle deep in - ah - poop!

Hey, Lovebirds! Y'all got yurselves a real live pooper scooper wrangler! And all 'cause he wants to give your pijies a little lovin'...

No greater love hath a wrangler for his pijies than to clean up their poops!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I fear no poop, bring it on!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I fear no poop, bring it on!


Well, well, well (yes, I know - ah - could be "deep" subject! )

That's just great, Pete...how many men are willing to scoop poop as a way to a pijies heart?

Y'know, Lovebirds, you have a "diamond" in the rough...Pete could also feed - that would probably even be a better way to say "howdy!"  

And why stop there...build Pete a little attached home and he would be able to live up close and personal with the little darlins... 

Bet Pete would work for "peanuts" too!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> And why stop there...build Pete a little attached home and he would be able to live up close and personal with the little darlins...
> 
> Bet Pete would work for "peanuts" too!


I'll bunk with the little devils! I'm sure we'll keep each other warm in the winter and I'll bring in my AC with a looooong extension cord unit for those hot summer nights. As for working for peanuts, I prefer Quorn products or in a pinch pizza and beer I'm a simple man with simple tastes..at times


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, Lovebirds, your VERY OWN gen-u-ine "Pigeon Man of Virginia!" (from NJ of all places!)

Of course, don't know if I'd use the term "simple" for Pete, but, for now... 

A warning...he drinks beer with his pizza...watch those pigeons! If they start walkin' "funny," I'd check their water dishes! Pete may get a little too - ah - "lovin" with his new "buddies." 

You may have to "re-negotiate" the "board" part of this deal!  The pijies might not be the only ones in deep poop!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I think we scared Lovebirds away Looks like I'll be enjoying those beauties from a far.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I think we scared Lovebirds away Looks like I'll be enjoying those beauties from a far.


Maybe they are just sitting back enjoying the show! WHAT SAY YOU, Lovebirds? 

(Of course, they COULD be wondering how their great thread deteriorated so quickly!) ROFL   

If, however, all is well, TAG, you're it...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds has graciously become one of the 911 Pigeon Alert Moderators .. That group has probably stolen a huge amount of her Pigeon-Talk time. Renee has been a godsend on 911 .. thank you, Renee!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Her important 911 Pigeon Alert work takes precedence over our shenanigans! We'll keep the torch lit here while she tends to her duty over there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I think we scared Lovebirds away Looks like I'll be enjoying those beauties from a far.


Scare me away????? NEVER...............just like Terry said, been busy with all our little lost buddies. You guys got so much time on your hands.........you really should join us!!! Some of the stories.......you wouldn't believe. So Pete.......are you arriving armed with pooper scoopers ready for work or do I have to provide the tools of the trade? 7:00 AM. Time to go "scoop poop".........later........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations Lovebirds! I'm afraid that technologically and medically I am not qualified for 911. I kid you not - I feel lucky to be able to turn on my computer and REACH the site!

I just do my best on this site to help relate what I've learned from Squeaks and perhaps relieve tension with humor if possible. Sometimes hard to keep up with all the new threads/posts. Easy to get overwhelmed sometimes...but nothing like 911, I'm sure! 

You still have your job, Pete...Tag...you're it... And just when you thought you were "safe."


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, now...this is a sad staff of affairs! Lovebirds is doing MOST IMPORTANT 911 duties and STILL has to scoop the poop!

WHERE IS PETE? He was supposed to show up for work with pooper scoops at the ready!

*sigh* Won't look good on your resusme, Pete, if you a) last minute renege and/or are b) late for work.

Perhaps the 4th celebrations (of which I'm SURE you - ahhh - had a *wonderful* time), was the reason for your delayed departure and arrival??   

Personally, I had a GREAT 4th, but don't have to report to work anymore the next day!

Just doesn't look too good for the "younger" generation!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, now...this is a sad staff of affairs! Lovebirds is doing MOST IMPORTANT 911 duties and STILL has to scoop the poop!


It's a crying shame ain't it????? But I continue to do both with no help (except my husband of course scooping poop and hanging over my shoulder once in while to read the "stories" and "dilemnas" that come across the 911)............but, what can you do??? Life must go on................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> It's a crying shame ain't it????? But I continue to do both with no help (except my husband of course scooping poop and hanging over my shoulder once in while to read the "stories" and "dilemnas" that come across the 911)............but, what can you do??? Life must go on................


Well, you shouldn't have to bear the burden alone. After all, Pete DID seem sooo interested in your beautiful pijies...And, he seemed soooo SINCERE... 

For a SHORT time, I will give him the benefit of the doubt. He may be delayed for a legitimate reason. I realize that most people STILL have to work!  

Oh Oh...I just realized...isn't he to the NORTH? You're more SOUTH...mmmm, hope this "difference" won't be a problem. Remember Pidgey (South) and Pigeonmama (North)...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry for the absence! I haven't been feeling too well lately and I've been having connectivity problems to boot. 
I tried to make my way down south but was turned back at the Mason Dixon line, I guess us Yanks aren't welcome  
I'll have to get my self in order, I've been neglecting my daily flock pics. I have a ton to put up and will do so ASAP. I hope you all had a great holiday and a better weekend!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Sorry for the absence! I haven't been feeling too well lately and I've been having connectivity problems to boot.
> I tried to make my way down south but was turned back at the Mason Dixon line, I guess us Yanks aren't welcome
> I'll have to get my self in order, I've been neglecting my daily flock pics. I have a ton to put up and will do so ASAP. I hope you all had a great holiday and a better weekend!


OK, Pete I GUESS you are off the "hook." *SIGH* I mean, gee, how many people could come up with ALL those "legitimate reasons" (excuses  ).

Well, Lovebirds, I guess we'll just to keep eyes open for another worker. Will have to "screen" more thoroughly next time... 

*(Pete, I AM sorry you were ill and hope you're better. Glad you are back able to post!)*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you, I'm feeling a bit better. I could just kick myself, I left my camera at my girlfriends and I missed an incredible pigeon. I couldn't believe my eye today! mixed in with the usual cast of characters was a drop dead gorgeous Red Crested Helmet  Before I could gather my wits to run out the door and try and catch this beauty s/he gracefully took flight and disappeared from view I hope s/he'll return tomorrow for some treats and this time I'll have camera in hand!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling a bit better. I could just kick myself, I left my camera at my girlfriends and I missed an incredible pigeon. I couldn't believe my eye today! mixed in with the usual cast of characters was a drop dead gorgeous Red Crested Helmet  Before I could gather my wits to run out the door and try and catch this beauty s/he gracefully took flight and disappeared from view* I hope s/he'll return tomorrow for some treats and this time I'll have camera in hand*!


Don't worry. Think positive that this beautiful pidge will be back! We will look forward to the picture!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice Pijjies Renee! Looks like a very nice Dining Room there 

Cindy


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow that is a lot of pigeons! I only use one food box in my loft. All birds are very beautiful!


----------

